# British Drawing standards.



## sir.clip (Mar 23, 2010)

Would any one know the drawing standard in Britain for hinged side of doors on an elevation view.

The door is hinged on the right. would the phantom line point to the hinged side or away from the hinged side?







I think it is the view on the left.. 

Can any one help??


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2010)

Tis indeed the one on the left.

In some countries it's reversed which can cause much confusion.


----------



## sir.clip (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks teuchter, 

I have always read drawings & interrepeted them as the door hung on the side with the arrow pointing too. I was a Carpenter before my job now as a Draughtsman & all the doors & casement windows i fitted have thus been fitted this way with out any question.
last week a Joiner hung all the cabinet doors on the opposite side to the arrow & it has caused much confusion & cost. 
I can not find it written anywhere in my Draughting books & or on the web as to which is the standard.
I believe Australia is opposite & possible America. It would be good to find it written.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah I was trying to remember where it is that they do it the other way round, and couldn't find anything on the web either.

It's cause a bit of confusion for me in the past when dealing with a window supplier from outside the UK, where they had everything drawn the other way around.


----------



## wolfism (Apr 20, 2010)

I think the Mitchells construction books show the doors and windows with an arrow pointing to their hinge stiles.  I'm 99% sure that the relevant British Standard also shows that, in diagrammatic form.


----------

